# Question re: turning canes/walking sticks on lathe



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I came accross a box of cane/stick kits at a yard sale the other day….couldn't resist the price even though I had never considered turning them before. The kits have a threaded segment and a thread on head attachment….which would require the use of a carved or turned head. Has anyone had much luck doing this? I can visualize the process and have seen it done…but would rather hear of any difficulties prior to wasting good woods?


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

reg,
Ask Meilie (MMH) she is the resident cane expert
http://lumberjocks.com/mmh

Cheers
Bibb


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought of her but wasn't sure if she turns or carves her sticks (Plus, her's are way ahead of what I was considering possible for my attempts).....so I figured I'd see if anyone had specifically turned them…..Thanks for the thought though…


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Reggiek, I don't usually turn my shafts but I do have a lathe and lots of different hardware, so I may be able to help you out. If you can send me a photo of the hardware you have I'll try to decipher things for you.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the response Meilie….Ill get you a pic when I get home this weekend….have to sort this stuff out - from my last yard sale splurge (you sometimes get some great treasures) I don't usuall stop at many but this one had a goldmine of wood and turning items…..The stuff belonged to a older turner who was selling his stuff due to health problems…I was sad for him but happy to pick up some nice stuff at a reasonable price.


----------

